
Ask HN: Dark UI Kit Similar to Webflow, Adobe, Atom? - CommanderData
Hi HN,<p>My latest project features a web-based picture&#x2F;svg editor and has many buttons. Everything&#x27;s done except finalizing a UI.<p>I&#x27;ve always liked Adobe&#x27;s UI elements used in Photoshop, After Effects etc. Buttons are suitably sized, but most importantly readability is excellent preventing straining during long periods.<p>Webflows UI is the closest I&#x27;ve seen to Adobe&#x27;s and is quite remarkable if I say so.<p>Any recommendations for a CSS based UI kit similar to Adobe&#x27;s?<p>Thank you.
======
brryant
Interesting! Bryant from Webflow here. I don't know of any UI kits for
something like Webflow, but would love to see how else I can help - shoot me
an email at bryant[at]webflow[dot]com and we can connect from there!

~~~
CommanderData
Awesome. Thank you. Sending e-mail.

